# New Outbacker With 25rss



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I researched various TT choices and in that process I found this forum. I have spent some weeks here reading and occasionally posting. I reviewed the FAQ. My wife and I decided on an Outback 25rss and made the purchase recently. My first outing was only in the last few days. We dry camped in the mountains with my brother (who has a Keystone Freedom Lite / Passport 185QB). We had a great time and the 25rss was both comfortable and easy to use. It is a 2007 model. It rained but we stayed dry. I would actually prefer a thermostat on the wall as opposed to the remote unit (only because I am surely will lose that darn thing eventually!) and I wish the radio had a clock and alarm function -- but other than those really minor things, the TT is terrific! I used water softener in the black water tank per FAQ and I had the dealer put in a Sani Flush deal to help in cleaning out the black water tank. I have the Atwood Electric tongue jack and the Maxx Aire vent covers. I have enjoyed reading this forum and I think the existence of this forum had a lot to do with my decision to choose the Outback. Thanks for being here. My forum contribution has been made and I look forward to hanging around here with all of you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tonopah,

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your new Outback!







They're kind of fun, aren't they? It also sounds like you did a good job of getting it set up with some of the 'must have' mods out of the way right off the bat. Well done! It's also heartening to hear we have been a good resource for you. Helping fellow campers and campers-to-be make informed decisions is one of the things we do best.

Now that you are officially an Outbacker, I hope we get a chance to meet you out on the road, maybe at one of our many rallies!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Thanks you so much for the donation to the forum. It is apprciated, and will certainly help. Thank you.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy









Rally, rally, rally, rally......the best fun from being a member.

John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll trade you the clock/alarm cd/radio from our 03 25rss for yours. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8551 . James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tonopah,

Congrats on your new Outback and a successful maiden voyage!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We just use our cell phones for an alarm clock. There are some really cool wall clocks out there that will also show you the inside and outside temp. Enjoy your new TT.


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Alarm clock? Who needs an alarm clock while in God's playground? Wait till the sun wakes you.

Wait a minute I just woke up and realized we don't do that either. We usually use the alarm on my Palm organizer or phone.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad to hear you're already enjoying the 25rss. We really like ours. It's a great combination of size and functionality for our family. Don't worry about losing the remote for the a/c and heater. That's what rally's are for. I picked up 3 of them at my last one. Those guys from SoCal don't need to use them anyway.


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I look forward to attending a rally. Right now I am trying to recover from a back injury and all I could do on my first outing was kinda sit there in camp while my family was up well before the sun to go hunting (wild hogs) in the mountains. There's no cell phone reception there but a good old alarm clock will do fine. I spent my time putting things away in the TT and reading the various manuals for the trailer and the appliances. Gotta cancel a fishing trip for this weekend because the forecast says rain. Unusual for So. Cal. but it does happen and we do need the water!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us. Enjoy the new Outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on a successful maiden voyage









I bought an inexpensive travel alarm clock with indoor temp at Target to place on the shelf over the queen slide.

Good for you for making a donation to our forum...it gets rid of that "newbie" status in a hurry!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard & congrats on your new outback.

happy to hear your maiden voyage was a success.

darrel


----------

